# Xikar EX Exodus Lighter ... Is This A Good Soft Flame Lighter?



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have been using my trusty Ronson torch lighter for a few months now but I have seen a lot of talk about these soft flame lighters. I don't want to spend tons of money on one of these like I have seen others recommend so I started looking around and I have seen 2 options now.

One option is buying a zippo lighter and also some sort of soft flame insert. (still not sure where the insert comes from).

The other is this Xikar EX Exodus Soft Flame Lighter:

XIKAR | EX Lighters

I can get it for around 20 something bucks and was wondering if anyone had this lighter and what are the pros and cons?

Is this a good beginner soft flame lighter?

Xikar has the best warranty so I dont have to worry about the longevity of it just want to know how reliable it is and how well it works.

Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Xikar has a lifetime warranty so I wouldn't worry about it functioning as much as I would losing it somewhere. $20 sounds like a good deal; I want the Pipeline, but haven't found any good prices out there yet.
:tu


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

I've had one for close to a year, and it's working very well. I use it for lighting in low wind, and I use a Xikar Ultra for touch-ups and lighting in wind.

The Exodus is "windproof" in the sense that it stays lit in wind, but it's not very useful in wind, because the soft flame moves around too much to light effectively.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Chris, if you're just looking to try a soft flame, use a bic. No need to go fancy to start...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The Exodus is a very good soft flame lighter.
I love mine.....But lighting a cigar in the wind requires
a torch.....


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Chris, if you're just looking to try a soft flame, use a bic. No need to go fancy to start...


Bic is fluid and not butane.... I have always been told using standard fluid lighters is not good cause it kinda does something to the taste of a cigar when lighting.

Not looking for fancy... thats why I'm looking at a 20 bucks lighter


----------



## jminsi (Nov 11, 2010)

falconman515 said:


> Bic is fluid and not butane.... I have always been told using standard fluid lighters is not good cause it kinda does something to the taste of a cigar when lighting.
> 
> Not looking for fancy... thats why I'm looking at a 20 bucks lighter


I'm pretty sure Bics are butane. A standard fluid lighter would be something like your classic Zippo that you refill with the liquid gas.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have an Exodus and like it very much. The only problem......I am on my third on in just a little over a year. Keep in mind, Xikar has replaced the defective lighter both times, no questions.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

If you can get a Xikar Exodus for $20, snatch it up, brother, that's a great price. I think I paid around $30 for mine on CBid, and I thought I got a deal!

It's a fantastic lighter. It's marketed as "windproof"....which it is, I suppose. Light it, blow the flame as hard as you can, stop blowing and poof - it's still burning. The problem is that in really windy conditions, even with a "windproof" soft flame lighter, the flame is going to dance around in the wind and you won't be able to keep a steady flame on your cigar while you toast it. So you will still want to keep your trusty Ronson around. That said, I've found the Xikar Exodus to be more resistant to wind than other soft flame lighters, and I've been able to easily light a cigar with the Exodus in light wind conditions that would have been a pain in the arse with any other soft flame lighter.


----------



## c0ldfire1o25 (Jul 19, 2011)

i got one of these in june and its now my favorite/goto lighter. i have since bought 2 more to have. id deff get another especially for $20 i paid between $30-35 for mine..


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

I second the Exodus. Picked one out on cbid for $19+sh. Don't think you could go wrong with that.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> Bic is fluid and not butane.... I have always been told using standard fluid lighters is not good cause it kinda does something to the taste of a cigar when lighting.
> 
> Not looking for fancy... thats why I'm looking at a 20 bucks lighter


correct, bics are butane. the only problem with using a bic to light a cigar is that the metal gets hot quickly and the caution sticker says not to keep lit for more than 30 seconds at a time. sometimes it burns my thumb. tonight i wanted to see if my zippo would leave a bad taste in my cigar, which IMO, it did not. i did use the zippo premium fluid though. it has a slight smell, but i did not taste anything funny.

i usually use my ronson if there is any wind at all. if there is not, i favor the soft flame, and for that i use a cheap "bic" style cigar lighter which has a larger butane resivoir. works great and leaves no weird tastes. if you just want a soft flame, get something cheap, if you want something to keep for a long time, go for the xikar.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

falconman515 said:


> Bic is fluid and not butane.... I have always been told using standard fluid lighters is not good cause it kinda does something to the taste of a cigar when lighting.
> 
> Not looking for fancy... thats why I'm looking at a 20 bucks lighter


I believe most lighter fluids are stored in liquid form and released as a gas.
Being a fluid doesn't mean it is not butane.
Isn't ice still water?
layball:

I've found the fluid from Bics are better tasting than fluid from the cheap standard lighters. 
:tu


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

falconman515 said:


> Bic is fluid and not butane.... I have always been told using standard fluid lighters is not good cause it kinda does something to the taste of a cigar when lighting.
> 
> Not looking for fancy... thats why I'm looking at a 20 bucks lighter


Bics are definitely Butane, not any sort of "lighter fluid." For all of those that still don't believe it, check out this link...

http://www.bicworld.com/img/pdf/BIC_Lighterplantvisit_17DEC10_2Mo.pdf

Page 17 in the pdf:

"BIC® lighters are filled with pure ISO butane which guarantees flame stability."

I hope that can end the argument...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

falconman515 said:


> I have been using my trusty Ronson torch lighter for a few months now but I have seen a lot of talk about these soft flame lighters. I don't want to spend tons of money on one of these like I have seen others recommend so I started looking around and I have seen 2 options now.
> 
> One option is buying a zippo lighter and also some sort of soft flame insert. (still not sure where the insert comes from).
> 
> ...


Chris
One of my Favorite soft flame lighters hope you like it should be there in a few day's. Enjoy!
9505 5000 2381 1298 0003 01


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

:jaw:

Way to go Dave! RG to you, sir!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

smelvis said:


> Chris
> One of my Favorite soft flame lighters hope you like it should be there in a few day's. Enjoy!
> 9505 5000 2381 1298 0003 01


I suppose that settles the question emphatically.

Very generous Dave.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

very generous, dave. this is why i love puff.com so much!


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey guys, what are the reasons to go with a soft flame? Just to prevent over heating the tobacco and getting off flavors? I really don't have a good lighter. I think it may be time to pick one up, where is a good place to start?


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

LLave said:


> Hey guys, what are the reasons to go with a soft flame? Just to prevent over heating the tobacco and getting off flavors? I really don't have a good lighter. I think it may be time to pick one up, where is a good place to start?


Yes, it makes it a little easier to toast gently, but you can certainly do that with a jet flame, you just have to be careful and hold the flame further away. If you're only going to have one lighter, I would choose a jet flame, because it works under all conditions and is better for touch-ups. Don't get a candle-flame lighter unless you already have a jet flame.

Ronson JetLite is a good place to start - $3-$5 from Walmart/CVS/RiteAid and very reliable. A step up would be a Xikar Plunge, Tech, NXT, or Genesis - $15 to $25 from CigarMonster.com, or CigarBid.com - more bling and lifetime warranty.

At higher prices, there are many choices. The ST Duponts are very popular, but I'm partial to lifetime warranties, so I stick with Xikar. You can see my personal fave here.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Chris
> One of my Favorite soft flame lighters hope you like it should be there in a few day's. Enjoy!
> 9505 5000 2381 1298 0003 01


I hadn't came back to this thread in a few days now and never saw this until I went to my mailbox today and had a mystery package in there with a beautiful new HOYO DE MONTERREY soft flame lighter..... then I thought.... you know what I posted a thread about the Xikar soft flame and Hmmmmm I wonder if someone in there decided to make a brothers day...... and sure friggin enough I came to this thread today and low and behold Dave (smelvis) posted he was going to send a new lighter my way!!!

Dave I don't know what to say for this absolutely amazing gesture brother.... this makes 2 packages you have sent my way now (you also send me a Liberty to be able to enjoy on 9-11 with every other brother in memory of our lost heroes).

Your address is going on my Payback list right at the top!!!

The lighter is absolutely beautiful! I love how all you have to do is spark the flint cause the butane starts the second you flip up the lid.

I can't wait to spark up a stick tonight and give this bad boy a go.

Once again Dave, thank you from the bottom of my heart for an amazingly unselfish gesture like this brother. I can't thank you enough.... but someday I will.

Here is my new beautiful soft flame lighter brothers thanks to Dave! ......


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

wow, what a beautiful lighter!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks pretty similar to one I got with the Sancho Panza logo on it. Great lighter. Great gesture by Dave!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

WOW! Dave where did you find a lighter like that?
It's purdy!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

gasdocok said:


> WOW! Dave where did you find a lighter like that?
> It's purdy!


It is purty, they are in the $20/30 range and you can get them free with box purchases from some sites I think I got some both way's. The lid has a Dupont sounding ping to it which is cool and they are Purty reliable as well as kinda cool.

They come with several different cigars names not sure who makes them purty! sure they are probably made in China but for soft flame it's the best I found for the money.

Enjoy Chris it was my pleasure bro!

Dave


----------

